# What did your School Reports say?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

just going through my old school reports card and just seeing what old school teachers had said about me - most of them really said i got too easily distracted and others said i could have done better.

so what about yours , were you overall a good student or did some teachers dislike you for what ever reason.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mine were always good because I didn't talk.

The older ones said they thought something was wrong with me because I didn't talk or interact with anyone, always played by myself and stared off into space.


----------



## Silent Witness (Sep 4, 2014)

Some of my school reports from primary school stated that I too was distracted at times, but that I was 'bright and curious'. I was pretty rubbish at maths, so there is a lot about that on the reports. My participation was scant in class. I was actually held back at grade level 3 since I didn't talk at all, and coming from a foreign country after being abroad for several years, they thought I couldn't speak English.

Later on the reports improved as I was about to enter secondary school, that might be because I warmed up to people after staying in the same primary school for 4 years. However, my family moved and while my reports remained positive, I became a recluse at the new school and every other new school afterwards.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Our school just had numbers with pre-built sentences and the teachers just picked which ones applied.

I got all good ones and "needs to participate more".


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I got good grades. As far as comments, I got the usual "pleasure to have in class" and "excellent student", with some "very quiet and sweet" and "needs to participate in class more" thrown in.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine always had comments about me seeming withdrawn and even had recommendations that I should receive special education and therapy. For awhile, many of my teachers that I was autistic.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

'Minimalist'


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

All of my negative comments on report cards were about participation, and nearly every teacher had something to say about participation. Oh, except one year when I stopped giving a **** and my report cards complained about attendance, oops.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

just reading through mine again last night and my Art teacher from year 7 didnt like me one bit saying that i had a real problem with art and pencils used to go missing every lesson - never liked art.


----------



## Vacateer (Oct 14, 2013)

I was generally a good student. I got a lot of "this student is a joy to teach." I behaved like my teachers wanted me to behave, because I didn't want to get in trouble. I imagine a few teachers may have said that I need to participate more. But, I was generally a sensitive kid, and I cried a lot, and my kindergarten teacher wanted to hold me back a year, although my dad said no. 

Also, I did two summers of Duke TIP's summer studies, where classes were much more challenging, and my teacher said that it would seem like I would give up trying, which was true. Not really that I would give up, but it's hard for me to concentrate. This probably would have been noticed if my grades were lower.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Conscientious, pleasure to have in class (basically doesn't talk), High degree of effort on some of them, imaginative


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

Middle school: "Needs to spend less time socializing!"
High school: "Quiet, needs to participate more in class"
my how times have changed...


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Why would I have those around? My mom paid little attention to it anyway after my first few years of school. The school system was crap and I never belonged in it.


----------



## Laura91 (Oct 17, 2013)

Mine always said "Conscientious student" "Would benefit from increased class participation" most of my teachers were sympathetic with me, but one very misinformed teacher decided to write "uncooperative" (in regards to being called on in class and just saying "i don't know" even though the teacher saw I had the correct answer written down)

Sorry, that just always upset me, needed to vent!


----------



## StoopGirl (Mar 30, 2015)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> Our school just had numbers with pre-built sentences and the teachers just picked which ones applied.
> 
> I got all good ones and "needs to participate more".


Mine scored from Always, to Never.
At the Social skills -including personal hygiene/presentation xD - part I would always score R/N. 
At the part about persnal behavior, I had A's for 'being cooperative and quiet' but -especially my biology teacher but all of them would ALWAYS add 'needs to participate more', and the history teacher added once 'untimely, irresponsible, lazy' since it took me 4 months to finish the assignmengts I dindt do that year xD



hbk4894 said:


> just reading through mine again last night and my Art teacher from year 7 didnt like me one bit saying that i had a real problem with art and pencils used to go missing every lesson - never liked art.


I used to really like art and I 'developed' a kind of kleptomania at the art classroom during high school but would more likely borrow pencils for a few months lol


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I don't recall too well. They were mostly generic and repeatedly pointed out my shyness and disorganisation. But I do remember one teacher said he was disturbed by my withdrawn behaviour (he was a crazy old man though). And another teacher said something like I was a cool island in a sea of chaos, and that my paintings were bold, even shocking (loopy art teacher). :stu


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pretty good, follow directions and listens.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

things keep going missing in Art Lessons.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

For the most part, my teachers would write down that I was a good student, but the few times I misbehaved it was for losing my temper and having outbursts during class haha. I bottled up my emotions but when they got extreme, it would get dangerous and sometimes violent.


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

While I was still in school, my grades were usually good. One of my teachers wrote a "review" of sorts in the back of my journal at the end of the year. It went something like, "...you are an enigma to me. I'm sure this comment will please you."

Yeah, it kind of did.


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

- always talks too much to other students
-distracts other students
-thinks way outside the box...possibly subtle insult...I never followed the rubric really..one instructor told me to "come back come back" as I was speaking to her...like to earth

something along those lines....

I thought school was supposed to be fun so I had fun!


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

got all myhigh school ones.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

My teachers used to love me; got decent grades, did my homework but I'm pretty sure it was mostly cause I never spoke (this was a blessing within a class of 30 loud students who never listened)

Although I remember my year 11 english wasn't too happy with me. I've always disliked english and he just made me dread going into every lesson. He would always pick on me, trying to make me speak and act in front of the class unnecessarily. He said it was for my own good, that he wanted to build up my confidence but little did he know it did the exact opposite


----------

